# I don't know which to choose!



## MorganGibby (Jul 28, 2011)

So the breeder sent me pictures of the baby hedgehogs a few days ago and there's 3 little ones! 2 girls and 1 boy. I already have names picked out (Luna for a girl & Tumbles for a boy) and if I knew how to I'd have some pictures up too. When they get older I guess I'll be able to see the colors better. Okay, now to my little question. Do you guys like the names? Suggestions are welcome too. I'll try to post the pictures soon!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmmm. My advice... Take all of them.  

I adore both names, so in my opinion that doesn't help narrow down the choices by much. I think when you look at a picture of a pile of baby hedgies, there will always be that one that draws your eye. You could also ask the breeder about their general dispositions if you can't arrange an in-person meeting with them.

Good luck and keep us posted, please!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Also, my preferred method of posting pics here is to...

upload it to a host site like Photobucket, 

then take the "direct link" and either post just that for us to click, 

OR you can paste that link between the "img" and "/img" tags that appear when you're composing a post and click the "Img" button 

...Much easier done than said. :lol: It's sort of hard to explain


----------



## MorganGibby (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream
First Choice.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream
Second Choice.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream
Third Choice.

The img button said the dimensions weren't right, but this should work too.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

That works fine! The pictures are quite tiny but I can see the tiny babies  I believe it will be a much easier choice for you when they are a little older (I didn't realize they were so young!!)

I personally love the dark faces, and it looks like all three of them have that!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, their colors aren't finished developing, technically, and It seems as if you have a few weeks to make a decision. I'd let them get a bit older and see how the breeder thinks their personalities are, as well. See if you can meet all of them before you make the purchase, that will definitely help. The names are precious, too


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> Well, their colors aren't finished developing, technically, and It seems as if you have a few weeks to make a decision. I'd let them get a bit older and see how the breeder thinks their personalities are, as well. See if you can meet all of them before you make the purchase, that will definitely help. The names are precious, too


I agree with ProjectParanoia and say take a look at them when they're older and ask/notice their personalities.They all look cute and adorable but they all look kinda similar, like hoglets XP. I went to go see my hedgie's breeder and they had 2 girls left and I chose mine because she seemed calmer. The other hedgie was trying her hardest to climb out of the play pen and was running around everywhere, and while that was adorable, I wanted a more 'lady-like' cuddler so I went with my hedgie haha.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

The 2nd one seems most like "here I am!" the others are like "yo why am I being held like this " all are cute though so it's a hard choice lol good luck! Which ever you choose I'm sure you won't be upset


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

there was something extra cute about number2 saying that 3 was waving!


----------

